# PLANARIA worms??? or anchor worms?



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

well, i turned on the light in the divider today (dont do that very often as im not home too much due to work) and noticed that edward (my newest HM) had tiny small white worms on him... :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: none of the others have them.

and as i looked around his section i saw more of them climbing around!! EEKK! i looked it up quickly on the inet and found planaria worms which are harmless but dont hang onto fish and anchor worms that due grab fish BUT the ones i have are much much smaller and dont seem to influence edward in the least....

what should i do???? 
my 32g is cycled and im NOT cycling it again! :evil:


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

or nematodes which i just found...

mine looke similar to them, just much smaller and less of them lol. and they're on my fish T_T


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a few of these in my tank as well (I THINK)...my indoor planted natual tank, soil base with sand cap, lots of stem, and floating plants.. I let it cycle too and have small worms, and swimming bugs and little stick things that could be missquito larva?!?

I assume they are ok, because OFL mentioned that a lot of plant growth and small micro organisms are good for fry to staert off easting!

Hopefully these are the OK kind...we should send a link to this page via PM to OFL and see what she thinks...

BETTA BOY


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Well i looked into the other tanks and all have them lol. Never noticed them!!! I believe they are nematodes. I have pics which ill post tomorrow. I gave edward a salt bath just in case. Im just very wary of the fact they are on him...

Already left her a message ;-) thanks betta boy. You kinda calmed me down. Thank u


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Are the worms attached to the fish? if not when he swims do they fall off or is he trying to get them off by flashing/rubbing on objects?

He is in the 32g... right? with other fish and he is the only fish that has them on his body....is this just the body or fins too...can you post a pic?

I would net him and QT

Is the tank planted and do you make deep vacuuming? if it is not planted..... when was the last time you vacuumed?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah they are attached to him. but NOT like anchor worms, they just look like they'r holding on for a free ride! his scales are perfect and his color is vibrant. he feels great too... no, he doesnt rub off anything either. ill try get pics of him but he wont hold still lol.

yes this is the 32g divided. 4 fish in there atm. yes he's the only one that has them on him and they're only on his body. id say around 6-10 of them... 

tank is not planted. all fake plants. i dont vaccum simply because i cant find a shop that sells them :-( last time i set up my divider i had left the gravel in there for quite a while without having it rinsed... i just filled it and scooped all dirt with a net but obviously worms like that would fall through. it could have been they reproduced like hell in the old gravel and now they all appeared lol. 

i have them in all tanks btw. spotted a few in the sorority, but only a few, and salmon has a couple in his 5g.

i take it they are nematodes and evidence i've been a bad fish mom :-(

hard to see them, but those lil white lines is them! they kinda crawl along the glass like snails.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuuwww!!!!


----------

